# Underwater Case for Canon Digital Rebel?



## agonzalez (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi, I will be going to the caribbean this summer and would like to get an underwater case for my camera. I've been checking around but the only decent one I can find is this one Nimar | NI303D Underwater Housing f/ Canon EOS EOS | NI303D-1599 which is extremely expensive for just one vacation. I havent even been taking that many photos lately due to lack of time. :sad anim:

I also came across this one, it looks extremely cheap, but if it works I might give it a try.
Underwater SLR Case for Canon EOS Rebel XT XTi XS XSi - eBay (item 360162111927 end time Jun-18-09 17:10:05 PDT)

One concern I have is that from the pictures I cannot tell if my Tamron lens will fit, I guess I dont mind If I can't use the zoom.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## CareToPose (Jun 18, 2009)

I understand your apprehension on this, the price difference is really huge.  But think of it as an investment not just for this vacation but for other vacations as well.  If you have the extra cash to go for the more expensive one, why not?  It will go a long way and you can perhaps sell it later if you want to dispose it at still a good price.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 18, 2009)

I would be hesitant to go cheap on something like this.  I would think that if you are not ready to commit the cash to the best option available (you are putting your expensive camera and lens in water after all), then I'd go buy a waterproof P&S or disposable.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 18, 2009)

> I'd go buy a waterproof P&S or disposable.


That would be my advice.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 18, 2009)

You might check with dive shops where you are going.  A good dive shop will probably have good underwater housing to rent.


----------



## agonzalez (Jun 18, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> I'd go buy a waterproof P&S or disposable.


 


			
				gryphonslair99 said:
			
		

> A good dive shop will probably have good underwater housing to rent.


 
Guess I'll look into one waterproof P&S and since I'm taking my camera anyway I'll just rent a housing if available.

Any camera recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Azriel (Jun 18, 2009)

That's the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Tasmaster (Jun 19, 2009)

Are you going to be diving or just swimming? Have a look at this one or other Ewa-Marine cases (although it seems to be out of stock, at Adorama too). I have used it, takes a bit getting used to but it will take your lens, it is rated to 20m so you can dive with it, and there is a lead weight accessory for it too - to make diving easier but recovery harder .

I second looking at a dedicated waterproof P&S or camera-case combo as the price range is the same and you have loads of options to choose from. It will make you life a lot easier.


----------

